
Ryzen Mini PC - Venkatesh10
https://youtu.be/Ycz6TXrP-W8
======
johndoe0815
In this size and price range, the Asus PN50 seems to be the better option
right now, especially since it supports more recent Renoir CPUs with up to 8
physical cores.

